# Game Thread, Pistons vs Bulls, Jan 6, 2007, NBA TV, WGN SS, 7:30 pm



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> Ben Wallace spent six years with the Detroit Pistons, but a souring of his relationship with management led to his unhappy departure over the summer.
> 
> Now with the Chicago Bulls, Wallace faces his former team for the first time when the Pistons visit the United Center on Saturday.
> 
> ...



http://www.nba.com/games/20070106/DETCHI/preview.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=475 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=subMatchUp align=middle>2006-07 Stats at a Glance</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD align=middle width=235></TD><TD align=middle width=5>@</TD><TD align=middle width=235></TD></TR><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235>News | Players | Stats | Schedule</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Detroit Pistons </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>19 - 11 (.633)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>First, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>9 - 5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>10 - 6</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>W 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap align=middle width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB colSpan=2>Chicago Bulls </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Record: </TD><TD class=inTxt>19 - 13 (.594)</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Standings: </TD><TD class=inTxt>Third, Central</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Home: </TD><TD class=inTxt>14 - 3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>At Road: </TD><TD class=inTxt>5 - 10</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>Streak: </TD><TD class=inTxt>L 1</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>97.3</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>94.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.447</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.441</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.4</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>41.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=hr align=middle colSpan=4> Season </TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>100.7</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp PPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>95.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.467</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp FG%: </TD><TD class=inTxt>.454</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxtB>RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>42.5</TD><TD class=inTxtB>Opp RPG: </TD><TD class=inTxt>40.8</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD align=left> Back to Top</TD></TR><TR><TD align=middle><TABLE border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hamilton, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>22.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Billups, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Prince, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>28</TD><TD class=inTxt>12.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>8.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Mohammed, N</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Murray, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Maxiell, J</TD><TD class=inTxt>21</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>McDyess, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Delfino, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hunter, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>16</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.1</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Davis, D</TD><TD class=inTxt>20</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Johnson, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Blalock, W</TD><TD class=inTxt>9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Dupree, R</TD><TD class=inTxt>11</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.1</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Flip Saunders</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle width=5> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap width=235><TABLE cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=inTxtB width=115>Player</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>G</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>PPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>RPG</TD><TD class=inTxtB width=30>APG</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Gordon, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>20.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.7</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Deng, L</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>18.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Nocioni, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>15.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Hinrich, K</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>14.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>5.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Duhon, C</TD><TD class=inTxt>31</TD><TD class=inTxt>7.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.7</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Wallace, B</TD><TD class=inTxt>32</TD><TD class=inTxt>6.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>9.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Brown, P</TD><TD class=inTxt>26</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.4</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Allen, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>25</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.4</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.3</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.2</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sefolosha, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>30</TD><TD class=inTxt>4.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.0</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Thomas, T</TD><TD class=inTxt>27</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Sweetney, M</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>3.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.9</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Griffin, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>18</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.1</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.8</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Barrett, A</TD><TD class=inTxt>2</TD><TD class=inTxt>2.0</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.5</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.5</TD></TR><TR><TD class=inTxt>Khryapa, V</TD><TD class=inTxt>12</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.8</TD><TD class=inTxt>1.6</TD><TD class=inTxt>0.9</TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=5><TABLE width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=ch width=80>Head Coach: </TD><TD>Scott Skiles</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Wallace was asked if he was surprised Detroit let him go. 
''Nah,'' he said. ''Chicago did more to get me. 

''Instead of going back and going through the motions and bringing a dark cloud over everybody else, I just thought it would be best for me to leave and start over.'' 

He never has tried to hide his dislike of the system employed by *Flip Saunders*, so Wallace was asked how he would greet the Pistons coach.</B> 


''I'll go down and shake his hand and wish him good luck,'' Wallace said. 
''He never did anything to hurt me or my family, so I'll give him that respect.'' 

Wallace has only kind words to say about Pistons general manager *Joe Dumars*. 
''Joe gave me an opportunity to unpack my bags,'' Wallace said. ''I came from Washington, went to Orlando for a year and was not really certain where I would be the next year. Joe brought me in and said he wanted me to be a Piston, and he allowed me to relax and unpack my bags and go out and play basketball. 
''He definitely gave me an opportunity to develop into a player.'' 

Up next: Wallace vs. Pistons


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Wallace, Pistons stay close: Before facing New Jersey on Friday, Ben Wallace talked about the friendship he had with his former Pistons teammates. 

“We all went out to eat, wives and kids,” Wallace said. “We’d watch a fight or something. Everybody knew the fight was going to be on over at Chauncey (Billups’) house. So we’d all go over there and watch the fight. If we just wanted to sit back and play some cards, the best card game was going to be at Rip (Hamilton’s) house. That’s just how it was. 

“We were tight. That’s like the closest team I’ve ever been on. In order to be a championship team, you have to have that bond. You have to be able to trust the guy standing next to you. You’ve got to form that bond before you take that next step.”

Asked if he can foresee a day when the Bulls players will all congregate at, say, Luol Deng’s house for a card game, Wallace wasn’t sure. 
“I think we’re forming a bond here,” he said. “It takes time before you really get to know guys. You know guys as a player on the floor, but sometimes it’s tougher for guys to open up an allow you to come into their personal space. It just takes a little time.”

Daily Herald Story

Expect a lot of love between the Detroit Pistons’ Chauncey Billups and the Bulls’ Ben Wallace when the former teammates meet on the United Center floor before tonight’s tipoff. 


After that, don’t expect another nice gesture until the game is decided. 

“He’s going to get an earful from me tomorrow,” Billups said after the Pistons’ practice at Moody Bible Institute’s Solheim Center on Friday. 

It’s the only way Billups knows Wallace would have it. 

As Wallace’s teammate the previous four seasons with the Pistons, Billups knows tonight’s first reunion between Wallace and his former team will be more comparable to a brotherly fight than a family hugfest. 
“He’s going to be energized tonight,” Billups said. “He’s going to bring so much energy to the game. He’s going to be all over the place. We’ll be talking a lot of stuff. He’ll be doing whatever to get the upper hand.”

Don’t expect hugs from Wallace or Pistons


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Proud Pistons won't admit Bulls are rivals



> Go ahead. It's OK. You can hate the Detroit Pistons again, just as the Bulls did in the late 1980s when they knew they were better, quicker, more athletic, certainly more classy and definitely less arrogant. A lot less arrogant. Way less arrogant.
> 
> The Bulls just couldn't beat them on the basketball floor. And it became oh so frustrating as the Pistons smirked and ignored them. They knew the Bulls were coming. Just as this Pistons team must know the Bulls are coming for them as they pretend not to notice.
> 
> ...


Wallace misses partner in grime



> Ben Wallace might talk to Chauncey Billups or Lindsey Hunter more often. But if there's one Detroit Piston whom Wallace misses the most on a basketball level, it would be his namesake, Rasheed Wallace.
> 
> Long, athletic and a crafty help defender, Rasheed Wallace allowed Ben to do what he does best defensively—anticipate, roam the lane and use his agility to block shots and deflect balls.
> 
> ...


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

bulls must win this divisonal matchup, after not winning their last two that they should've won.

They better show a lot of heart tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

32 is the perfect age to start over in the NBA.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought I heard somewhere that Billups wasn't playing tonight? Articles seem to show different


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

A must win tonight for the bulls


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I'll be at this game, we better win. And Billups is out according to mybulls...

Bulls 101
Pistons 94


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

eymang said:


> I thought I heard somewhere that Billups wasn't playing tonight? Articles seem to show different


He's out. He said in one of the articles I quoted that he'll have to do his trash talking from the bench.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

No Billups and we have them at home?

Gotta take em down.

Big Ben better be fired up. I want to see him at the high energy level we've seen a few times this season.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We got their "heart and soul" and they still have a better record than us :sigh:

Anyway, this is a must-win IMO. You don't wanna lose ur 3rd straight game at home and that too against a team missing its best player. I think the Bulls will come off p*ssed and pumped because of what happened last night and we're facing Wallace's former team after all.

Bulls 104
Pistons 90


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hopefully Hinrich doesn't play tonight.

Anyhow, they should give our guys this before the game.

1 1/2 cups milk
1 fresh mango (peeled and sliced)
3 tablespoons of honey
1 tablespoon mango jelly
1 cup ice 

Its a good energy booster.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Hopefully Hinrich doesn't play tonight.


Wrong. Hopefully he does play and plays at a high level like he's done in the past.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Hopefully Hinrich doesn't play tonight.
> 
> Anyhow, they should give our guys this before the game.
> 
> ...


Wrong. Licuados only provide a short-term boost of energy.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> Wrong. Licuados only provide a short-term boost of energy.


Rum is the obvious missing ingredient. Not a good idea before games.
:biggrin:


----------



## ExtremeBrigs (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi guys. Up in the press box for tonight's game, so I've got the bird's eye this evening 

Chauncey is in the building, but he's definitely not going to be playing. Big Ben's in good spirits about this game. He seems more comfortable and relaxed than pissed and fired up. We'll see how that translates tonight.

I'll be checking in all game, but check out hoopsworld.com after the game for more on Big Ben's thoughts on tonight's game. Gametime article should be up within a half hour of the game ending!

Big division game tonight, more than anything. Go Bulls!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How come Tyrus Thomas was sweating so much in that interview? What, did Skiles run them through the Inferno today?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Wrong. Licuados only provide a short-term boost of energy.


Normally they don't have the Honey though. Honey's the secret ingredient.


----------



## ExtremeBrigs (Jul 20, 2006)

By FAR the loudest boos I've heard in starting lineups all year, easily. Crowds here have been pretty staid this year during opposing team lineups this year, so this is interesting. People are fired up here, guys. This is going to be a good one.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

ExtremeBrigs said:


> By FAR the loudest boos I've heard in starting lineups all year, easily. Crowds here have been pretty staid this year during opposing team lineups this year, so this is interesting. People are fired up here, guys. This is going to be a good one.


Sounded like cheering on the WGN feed.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich can't guard Hamilton, tries to pull on his wrist to mess him up, ends up a foul on Nocioni because Hinrich is playing defense with his hands and not his feet.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Shades of last night.

Nocioni with a very early foul.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn, get rid of this Hinrich and Duhon backcourt, it doesn't work. Kirk can't make a shot, and Duhon just turns it over.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Nocioni looks lost out there.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Deng R00lz


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls on a 9-2 run. Hinrich and Duhon each have two assists already. Deng is getting great shots.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

4th foul on the Pistons. Our best player is in double digits already. Just now, another TO by Detroit (fourth of the game). And then a Hinrich assist to Noc in the lane.

Obviously this Duhon-Hinrich thing isn't working.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Bulls on a 9-2 run. Hinrich and Duhon each have two assists already. Deng is getting great shots.


1-5 shooting from our starting guards.

It really helps when the forwards hardly miss a shot.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Another assist from Hinrich to Noc. 10-point lead.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Hinrich's now shooting 43.8 FG% Ouch, he was shooting above 50% before, and had dropped .7% just in this game. Whats his FG% going to be like at seasons end? 40%?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> 1-5 shooting from our starting guards.
> 
> It really helps when the forwards hardly miss a shot.


1-6 now.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> It really helps when the forwards hardly miss a shot.


Why are the forwards hardly missing any shots?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

How many times has Hinrich been blocked tonight? 3? It's pretty depressing.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Seems to me our forwards are getting the ball in great positions to score.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> 1-6 now.


My bad. 1-8.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Why are the forwards hardly missing any shots?


Pull up shots on the fast break.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben's being tripled teamed, finds the open man..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Drive and Kick. Nocioni THREE.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Gordon for three. Nice to see a guard shot go in!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls dodge one there. Prince is undercut by Nocioni but they called it on Gordon. Nocioni takes a seat anyway.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Once again, we're seeing a PF/C having a career type night.

Nazr Muhammed 4-5 already.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Ben's being tripled teamed, finds the open man..


Get used to it Ben. I think our current growing pain, is letting Ben be explosive within our offence.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

The thing is, DaBullz, after the Clevelend game you made a big deal about Deng going 15-19 from the field with Hinrich out of the lineup (most of his shots were easy pullup jumpers on the break). Now you're doing an about-face when the same thing happens and Hinrich is in the game.

Shocking.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas. 1 minute? 2 fouls.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> The thing is, DaBullz, after the Clevelend game you made a big deal about Deng going 15-19 from the field with Hinrich out of the lineup (most of his shots were easy pullup jumpers on the break). Now you're doing an about-face when the same thing happens and Hinrich is in the game.
> 
> Shocking.


All I've said about Hinrich in this entire thread is that I hope he has a great game.

Get over it.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Ben Gordon finds Wallace for the dunk (the other guards get it to Wallace in a position where he couldn't finish.

Ben Gordon can't play point guard!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon showed horrible decision making right there, eh?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with the great feed to Wallace for the dunk.

Hinrich out of the game, now Rip is getting hot.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

Hinrich is sucking balls, Wallace is the worst offensive player I've ever seen, and Tyrus is dumb.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Ben Gordon finds Wallace for the dunk (the other guards get it to Wallace in a position where he couldn't finish.
> 
> Ben Gordon can't play point guard!


It wasn't a point guard play. They were running down the clock for the last shot.

Wallace gets fouled there, and we'd see him on the FT line. Good thing he was so wide open he couldn't miss or get fouled or get it blocked.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> It wasn't a point guard play. They were running down the clock for the last shot.
> 
> Wallace gets fouled there, and we'd see him on the FT line. Good thing he was so wide open he couldn't miss or get fouled or get it blocked.


Gordon brought the ball up the court, and then initiated that sequence starting from the top of the key.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

FrankTheTank said:


> Hinrich is sucking balls, Wallace is the worst offensive player I've ever seen, and Tyrus is dumb.


great analysis

lol


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

0-7. keep shooting!


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

bigdbucks said:


> great analysis
> 
> lol


thank you. hehehe...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Is there some mental block with Rip Hamilton? Its not like Hinrich's doing anything different that Du was doing....but it seems with Hinrich on him, he just misses shots and makes stupid mistakes....its all mental. Hinrich has a wrath over him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hamilton totally locked down.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> All I've said about Hinrich in this entire thread is that I hope he has a great game.
> 
> Get over it.


You're avoiding my point. One night Deng shoots a great percentage from the field (on pullup transition jumpers), and your response is that Hinrich isn't playing. Another night Deng is shooting a great percentage from the field (on pullup transition jumpers), and your response is that "it really helps when the forwards hardly miss a shot".


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

Mebarak said:


> Is there some mental block with Rip Hamilton? Its not like Hinrich's doing anything different that Du was doing....but it seems with Hinrich on him, he just misses shots and makes stupid mistakes....its all mental. Hinrich has a wrath over him.



Hinrich = Yoda? Maybe? Ruthless defender i guess


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

LOL what a phantom foul called on hinrich vs. hamilton.....where was the stupid foul?


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't have any visuals for this game, so I'm following via yahoo. Why did they take out Deng for Sef? Is Deng injured?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> You're avoiding my point. One night Deng shoots a great percentage from the field (on pullup transition jumpers), and your response is that Hinrich isn't playing. Another night Deng is shooting a great percentage from the field (on pullup transition jumpers), and your response is that "it really helps when the forwards hardly miss a shot".


If the ball is in your hands most of the posession, you get an assist on most of the shots that go in. 

Deng's making a lot of shots, period.

It's not rocket science.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Nocioni looks lost out there.


He has 14 points (6-8 FG) and 4 rebounds with 8:41 left in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> He has 14 points (6-8 FG) and 4 rebounds with 8:41 left in the 2nd quarter.


Yep. he's looking better.

At the time I posted that, he had 2 turnovers and a foul in the first 2 minutes of the game.

What _are_ you trying to prove?


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

The announcer just said, "When you're chasing a guy like Hamilton around all night, your offense is bound to suffer" after Kirk missed a shot. Wouldn't it make more sense to stop shooting?


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

Those refs are pr.icks. They can't call nothing for the Bulls, BUT THE PISTONS GET EVEWRYTHING!!!!!!!!


Fcuk!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Can we add PJ Brown to the list of "he sucks" please.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Yep. he's looking better.
> 
> At the time I posted that, he had 2 turnovers and a foul in the first 2 minutes of the game.
> 
> What _are_ you trying to prove?


I guess his trying to prove that his actually playing great, and that you can't make such quick judgment on a player in a short period of a game.

Regardless, i love the rapport between Deng and Noc. They play great with each other, and you can tell they've always get each others backs.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich hits one! AWESOME.

When he can make a few baskets, it'll keep the defense honest and unable to double and triple team as much.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> I guess his trying to prove that his actually playing great, and that you can't make such quick judgment on a player in a short period of a game.
> 
> Regardless, i love the rapport between Deng and Noc. They play great with each other, and you can tell they've always get each others backs.


There's a HUGE dropoff in talent when either goes off the court. Big time.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng with the beautiful step-through and follow on his own miss. And one. Gordon with another rainbow jumper. 5 points for him so far.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls announcers urging Gordon to shoot. he's not looking like he's trying to get off many shots at all.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> There's a HUGE dropoff in talent when either goes off the court. Big time.


Whats more impressive about Dengs performance about this year. Sure, his midrange game has just hit a stratosphere of excellence, but also his strength his gained has really helped his offensive rebounding and his ability to finish plays even after getting hit.

His amazing at slithering into the paint and getting tip ins this year..


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

You can't help but feel really fustrated everytime you watch PJ Brown plays..

Its like trying to push the last piece of little sh*t out of your ***, very annoying..


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Whats more impressive about Dengs performance about this year. Sure, his midrange game has just hit a stratosphere of excellence, but also his strength his gained has really helped his offensive rebounding and his ability to finish plays even after getting hit.
> 
> His amazing at slithering into the paint and getting tip ins this year..


the only thing left for him is to improve defensively and add a little more range back to the 3 point line, but not at the expense of losing accuracy on the midrange jumper


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls announcers urging Gordon to shoot. he's not looking like he's trying to get off many shots at all.


Maybe he's trying to prove an Arenas-like point, which is seflish but understandable. But I don't think that's it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon with his second steal and then he gets fouled to boot.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Ouch. Hinrich had another layup blocked.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Hinrich, with his 3rd blocked lay-up.


----------



## FrankTheTank (Jun 25, 2004)

wow. hinrich needs to just sit this one out with a dog and a budweiser.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Uh, maybe Kirk needs to do something besides attempt layups when he drives right into shot-blockers.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Now gordon gets his layup blocked.

The lane is closed.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon drives the lane and is blocked. Deng with a dunk and his 18th point.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng with 20. Wow.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordon does a little shout out to his buddy Hinrich on the bench by getting his lay up blocked also, to remind him that his thinking of him.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Deng with 20. Wow.


We need to have either Deng or Gordon on the court at all times. No ifs, whats, or buts about it.. atleast one of them has to be on the court throughout the whole game.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Glad to see Kirk pick it up from right where he left off prior to injury :sigh:. GOD, what's happened to him? He's been dreadful since the end of Novemeber. He's even making Duhon look a little competent offensively.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What an offensively challenged lineup the bulls have in there now.

Duhon, Wallace, and Griffin.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> We need to have either Deng or Gordon on the court at all times. No ifs, whats, or buts about it.. atleast one of them has to be on the court throughout the whole game.


I agree with that. Deng may needs to keep hittin shots. He's lookin at another career high.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The only ay to stop Gordon at this point is to A.) Block him B.) Foul him.

He just shoots over you with no regard that there is a defender there anymore.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

gordon with the rainbow!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon is being guarded by Prince. And he hits the 3 over him with the shot clock at :01


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

bulls are playing great! Hopefully the refs will call the game fair and the bulls will play their hearts out to win!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with a huge three! Bulls lead by 9. Detroit shooting 37% from the field.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"><td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18">Detroit </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Prince</td> <td>18</td> <td>2-7</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Wallace</td> <td>16</td> <td>3-5</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>6 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> N. Mohammed</td> <td>15</td> <td>4-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>11 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Murray</td> <td>17</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> R. Hamilton</td> <td>20</td> <td>3-9</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>7-8</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>14 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> W. Blalock</td> <td>6</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Delfino</td> <td>8</td> <td>1-3</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. McDyess</td> <td>10</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> J. Maxiell</td> <td>6</td> <td>1-4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>4 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>116</td> <td>15-41</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>14-16</td> <td>8</td> <td>22</td> <td>9</td> <td>8</td> <td>3</td> <td>10</td> <td>8</td> <td>46 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.366</td> <td>.500</td> <td>.875</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 6 </td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td height="7">
</td> </tr> </tbody></table> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"><tbody><tr class="yspsctbg"> <td colspan="13" class="ysptblhdr" height="18"> Chicago </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblthbody1" align="right"> <td class="yspdetailttl" align="left" height="18" width="18%"> Name</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Min</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FG</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">3Pt</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">FT</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Off</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Reb</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Ast</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">TO</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Stl</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">Blk</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="6%">PF</td> <td class="yspdetailttl" width="8%">Pts </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Nocioni</td> <td>16</td> <td>6-8</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>14 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> L. Deng</td> <td>21</td> <td>8-13</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>4-6</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>20 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Wallace</td> <td>17</td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>5 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> K. Hinrich</td> <td>17</td> <td>1-9</td> <td>0-3</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr>  <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> C. Duhon</td> <td>15</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> B. Gordon</td> <td>14</td> <td>4-9</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>10 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Thomas</td> <td>0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> P.J. Brown</td> <td>6</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow1" align="right"> <td align="left"> T. Sefolosha</td> <td>4</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysprow2" align="right"> <td align="left"> A. Griffin</td> <td>5</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2 </td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblbdr3"> <td colspan="13" height="1">
</td> </tr> <tr class="ysptblclbg5" align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Totals*</td> <td>115</td> <td>23-49</td> <td>4-10</td> <td>5-9</td> <td>10</td> <td>24</td> <td>17</td> <td>6</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>10</td> <td>55 </td> </tr> <tr align="right"> <td align="left" height="18"> *Percentages:*</td> <td> </td> <td>.469</td> <td>.400</td> <td>.556</td> <td> </td> <td colspan="7" align="left">*Team Rebounds:* 6</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> We need to have either Deng or Gordon on the court at all times. No ifs, whats, or buts about it.. atleast one of them has to be on the court throughout the whole game.


Yup that would be a good start.

We need another consistant scorer so we can have 2 of them on the court at any given time.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Bulls really need to show us in the second half that they can put the knife in a team and put them away.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

picked a bad night to miss a game. So far so good, eh?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DengNabbit said:


> Bulls really need to show us in the second half that they can put the knife in a team and put them away.


Keep going to the hot hands and don't let the cold shooters turn posessions into 0 points.

Deng!


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

i say Deng is untouchable. do not trade him.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I can already see Pistons going on a BIG run to start the 3rd qtr. Please SKILES, start BG!!!


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> The only ay to stop Gordon at this point is to A.) Block him B.) Foul him.
> 
> He just shoots over you with no regard that there is a defender there anymore.


Great insight into the game Sloth. 

He needs to stop making stupid passes, like entry passes into the post from the top of the three point line. 

He also needs to keep shooting and driving the basket, and trying to get more contact. He needs to get some easy one at the free throw line..

Deng and Noc are combined for 34 points of the bulls 55 points. They are awesome tonight.

I liked how both teams played a little more gritty in the second half, and started to scrap and play defense. I don't know about anybody else, but i don't find interest in the fairy floss run and gun style of the west. I much rather the grind it out style of the east. 

One last note at half time, i hate the look of Hamilton and Prince. They both look like insects, and you just want to spray them with some insect repelent.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Those hi-res pictures are awesome


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


>


cute now kick his @$$


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What a stupid posession.

Duhon passes to Hinrich passes to Duhon passes to Hinrich passes to Duhon for the shot attempt.

Deng should get a touch EVERY posession.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Bulls now with a 14-point lead. Skiles obviously doesn't know what he's doing, and the Duhon-Hinrich experiment just isn't working.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> What a stupid posession.
> 
> Duhon passes to Hinrich passes to Duhon passes to Hinrich passes to Duhon for the shot attempt.
> 
> Deng should get a touch EVERY posession.


Deng has 26 points thus far.. his going to definitly get into the deep 30's this game.

His slashing ability tonight is just as impressive as his mid range game.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

What a beautiful drive and kick by Hinrich to Noc for the three. Bulls are 5-12 from behind the arc tonight.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

SPMJ said:


> I can already see Pistons going on a BIG run to start the 3rd qtr. Please SKILES, start BG!!!


Im glad you were wrong..

.. and im glad that your not Skiles adviser.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Is this like Nazr Mohammed's best game as a pro?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

And it's simply amazing how we could improve a 9-point halftime lead to 15 points in the first 5 minutes of the 3rd quarter. Just amazing.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Is this like Nazr Mohammed's best game as a pro?


If it is, it's a bad sign for Detroit. In one of the biggest games of the season to date, they're getting beat by 16 points.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rip is ice cold.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Rip is ice cold.


His also butt ugly.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Great take by Noc. 21 for him so far.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hinrich 2 fouls in about 5 seconds of play.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Alright, so now we have the Kirk Hinrich fouls sideshow, and I think maybe Skiles is talking slick to Hamilton again?


----------



## ExtremeBrigs (Jul 20, 2006)

chants of "Detroit Sucks." Terrific


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't like Rip Hamilton.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> If it is, it's a bad sign for Detroit. In one of the biggest games of the season to date, they're getting beat by 16 points.





MikeDC said:


> * Mark Blount 6/6 shooting, 12 points in the game tonight (so far)
> * Primoz Brezec 5/6 shooting, 10 points
> * Eddy Curry 9/17 shooting, 20 points
> * Kwame Brown 8/14 shooting, 18 points
> ...


We have last year's DPOY guarding these guys. What gives?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Rip talking slick


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

By the way, one of those fouls on Kirk should have been offensive on Hamilton.

Check that -- Kirk now hit with his fourth after another shove by Hamilton.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

See those replays? Two shoves that should have been offensive (and turnovers).


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

Farkin hell. Rip is pushing off on Kirk every single time and Kirk is the one getting the fouls!? These refs are blind.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Pj Splashes It In His Face!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> By the way, one of those fouls on Kirk should have been offensive on Hamilton.
> 
> Check that -- Kirk now hit with his fourth after another shove by Hamilton.


Nope, it was definitely a foul on Kirk...they showed the replay.

Anyhow, during halftime, I had a PJ Brown. It was so hard to get out, I just kept pushing. God I hate them.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Detriot would have the game alot closer if..

... they had Billups in the line up. Detriots offense looks horrendous at times, if it wasn't for Hamiltons ugly mug they would have the game lost by now.


We could be up by 25 points or more if..

We could get more defensive rebounds. Almost half the offensive rebounds that Detriots has got has resulted in points.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ExtremeBrigs said:


> chants of "Detroit Sucks." Terrific


I'm shocked the UC crowd is chanting something that isn't lead by the PA, cheerleaders, tshirt crew benny the bull, the magician, the unicycle bowl lady, free big mac, bingo, dunkin donut, hinkley schmidt.... etc...


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DengNabbit said:


> Pj Splashes It In His Face!!


That sounds a little...salty.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

someone on the bull needs to SNAP that FACE MASK off of Rip's ugly mug.

how he gets away with that **** is just astonishing.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Nope, it was definitely a foul on Kirk...they showed the replay.
> 
> Anyhow, during halftime, I had a PJ Brown. It was so hard to get out, I just kept pushing. God I hate them.


I think you have a secret fetish for Kirk whilst also having a man crush on Gordon.

You only comment when things go bad with Kirk, and good things go for Gordon. Sometimes i wish both would get traded, so i don't have to read your nonsense on these boards anymore.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol, Detroit can't make a basket after 3 straight offensive rebounds less than 1 foot away.

Also sad that Bulls can't clear the boards.

Ben cannot be a PG in this league (at least not a consistent one)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich gets whistled for his fifth foul on the bench.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Ben cannot be a PG in this league (at least a consistent one)


Shhhhhh...some people don't want to hear this.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Just when you thought the offense couldn't get any more challenged, now we get Griffin in for Nocioni.

Gordon, Duhon, Wallace, PJ, Griffin


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> I think you have a secret fetish for Kirk whilst also having a man crush on Gordon.
> 
> You only comment when things go bad with Kirk, and good things go for Gordon. Sometimes i wish both would get traded, so i don't have to read your nonsense on these boards anymore.


Oh, you wouldn't want to read what I'd post after both would have been traded. It won't be pretty (well techinically it could be pretty)

Jejejejeje :biggrin:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Detriot and the Bulls have to meet in the playoffs, Stern needs to make it happen somehow.

That will be the biggest ticket and series in the eastern conference if that happens.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls extend their lead.

Biggest lead of the night.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great defense by Delfino


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with a three and one.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> nm


??

Bulls have an 18 point lead.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

VincentVega said:


> Shhhhhh...some people don't want to hear this.


I thought this was common knowledge.

Ben gets in some sort of trance and when he has the ball in his hands. It's great for us when he goes lights out when he shoots but remember his struggles during his rookie year? Ball dribbling off his foot, errant passes. 

He still suffers from being too casual with his passes and can't lead a break. He's Earl Watson with a shot. 

Adrian Griffin can distribute better than Gordon.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Gordon with a three and one.


Seems as though Gordon shoots the 3ball better with the old ball.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> ??
> 
> Bulls have an 18 point lead.


Yeah, I'm drinking martinis.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

VincentVega said:


> Yeah, I'm drinking martinis.


In that case, you have a perfect excuse my friend.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

A little advise to the lovely fans attending the UC. It would be nice if they chanted "DETRIOT SUCKS" when actual Detriot players are at the free throw line and not our own Bulls players.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben you selfish punk. Alleyoop to Deng! Though Skiles would doghouse Gordon for a month if they messed that up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Duhon takes a shot from Vince Carter territory.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

If Ben gets 33 points, he is officially a 21.0 scorer, thats the most important thing since the games in the bag.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

that wasnt an analogy Wayyyyne


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> Ben you selfish punk. Alleyoop to Deng! Though Skiles would doghouse Gordon for a month if they messed that up.


Gordon, padding his stats? What do you think Sloth? haha.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

22 point lead. Bulls 50% from the field, Pistons 33% from the field. Fire Skiles.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> If Ben gets 33 points, he is officially a 21.0 scorer, thats the most important thing since the games in the bag.


Obviously, your priorities are in check.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> 22 point lead. Bulls 50% from the field, Pistons 33% from the field. Fire Skiles.


We sure do rock at home against teams missing their best player.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon 22 points in 23 minutes.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Spongyfungy said:


> Ben you selfish punk. Alleyoop to Deng! Though Skiles would doghouse Gordon for a month if they messed that up.


Forget the alleyoop. Any old kind of pass would do. It was selfish.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> We sure do rock at home against teams missing their best player.


No excuses.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon now has all of Chicago's points in this Q.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> No excuses.


nm


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> We sure do rock at home against teams missing their best player.


Well the job sure is getting done. And convincingly I may add. Gotta beat teams that are down. Either way it counts


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Don't forget Wallace tonight, with 10 points, 11 grabs, 2 steals and 5 swats...

Relatively quiet, but a solid game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben Wallace with that open shot and he's draining them.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Good thing a win against Detroit doesn't mean anything anymore.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Wallace has to throw up a 3 pointer..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

bigdbucks said:


> Well the job sure is getting done. And convincingly I may add. Gotta beat teams that are down. Either way it counts


I couldn't agree more. But it's hard to gauge how we might fare against these guys in a playoff situation if they were healthy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

:chill:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> Ben Wallace with that open shot and he's draining them.


I don't understand why he has to constantly fade away though, even when the defender always gives him the shot anyhow.

His just making a simple jumpshot into an even harder shot by constantly fading away on it..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> no vision


:cheers:


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> By the way, one of those fouls on Kirk should have been offensive on Hamilton.
> 
> Check that -- Kirk now hit with his fourth after another shove by Hamilton.


I saw that too (the foul that should have been on Hamilton), but this is Kirk Hinrich, who may never get any love from the zebras -- even at home. Many many decades from now they'll show up to Hinrich's funeral and punk him for not wiping the smirk off his face.

I dunno ... the way I look at it it makes any Bulls victories sweeter for some reason.

But its a team effort, and I'm not going to complain about what is now a 20 point lead.

Sorry I'm late to this game thread but I cannot eat dinner and type at the same time.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

At this point, Kirk's in there to get some in game shooting practice. Go for it. Really.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> I don't understand why he has to constantly fade away though, even when the defender always gives him the shot anyhow.
> 
> His just making a simple jumpshot into an even harder shot by constantly fading away on it..


Well he was whining that he wasn't involved in the offense and he's doing it in front of Saunders and company.

In his press conference here when he signed he said he wanted to play on both ends of the court.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> I couldn't agree more. But it's hard to gauge how we might fare against these guys in a playoff situation if they were healthy.


Well i believe that we have a few more chances to get a gauge. But if I had it my way, I'd rather Detroit be without Chauncey Billups. Makes it easier to beat em:clap: :yay:


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon with another turnover trying to initiate the offense. 4 TOs tonight (he's had at least 4 TOs in 5 out of the last 6 games).


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

That last play just shows how Gordon really displays his inability to make a simple pass at times and make it difficult for himself.

He takes the ball up, and instead of just making a simple pass to an open player, he just dribbled into trouble. Its simple mistakes like that convinces you that his never going to be a point guard.

He is a scorer, its as simple as that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Best thing about watching this on NBA TV is seeing the commercials with Prince blocking Reggie Miller's layup every break.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Not to rain on our terrific game by we badly need another rebounder to help Wallace out up front. Pistons have 20 offensive rebounds tonight and over the last 2-3 weeks teams have consistently dominated us on the offensive glass.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Oh damn they're letting the Pistons back into it. 

Maybe they need shock therapy in order to close games?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Not to rain on our terrific game


How'd that big 3rd quarter Pistons run go?


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

spongyfungy said:


> Well he was whining that he wasn't involved in the offense and he's doing it in front of Saunders and company.
> 
> In his press conference here when he signed he said he wanted to play on both ends of the court.


Thats not my problem, i love how the Bulls have intergrated him into their offensive scheme. Sure, it looked terrible at the beginning of the season, but now its becoming alot better.

But regardless, his not exactly a great shooter, so you'd have to wonder why he would continue to fadeaway on jumpshots. But his having a good game tonight..

12 points, 12 grabs, 2 assits, 2 steals and 5 blocks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Geez.

Detroit's bench players are blocking Kirk's layups.

LOL

Ben Wallace stuck with the ball beyond the 3pt arc with :02 on the shot clock. He was short by about 8 feet.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I can't help but laugh when Ben shot that long range jumper and completely airballed it.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Oh. My. Wallace missed that three by at least 8 feet.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Gordons agent after the 3rd quarter:

"Ben, keep shooting!! Pad your stats, its contract year baby!! You've got the game in the bag, forget about the pass, shot shot shot!!"

His taking some terrible shots this quarter..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

How come our only play is this one play, where Gordon goes and stands in the corner while Kirk overdribbles? Skiles needs to draw up some new plays, this one sucks.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Deng should have got the ball in his hands alot more in the second half..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> Gordons agent after the 3rd quarter:
> 
> "Ben, keep shooting!! Pad your stats, its contract year baby!! You've got the game in the bag, forget about the pass, shot shot shot!!"
> 
> His taking some terrible shots this quarter..


he's 3-5 this Q.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

kulaz3000 said:


> Thats not my problem, i love how the Bulls have intergrated him into their offensive scheme. Sure, it looked terrible at the beginning of the season, but now its becoming alot better.
> 
> But regardless, his not exactly a great shooter, so you'd have to wonder why he would continue to fadeaway on jumpshots. But his having a good game tonight..
> 
> 12 points, 12 grabs, 2 assits, 2 steals and 5 blocks.


He did it again. I guess he's got a chip on his shoulder.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Mebarak said:


> How come our only play is this one play, where Gordon goes and stands in the corner while Kirk overdribbles? Skiles needs to draw up some new plays, this one sucks.


I'm sure there's more to it than that, with several options.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Kirk really never pass to Ben he just sit in the corner open


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> I'm sure there's more to it than that, with several options.


Well then you have Ben Wallace standing downlow.

And Adrian Griffin trying to get open, but he's way too slow to get open.

And Deng's standing in the other corner.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I'm sure there's more to it than that, with several options.


Yeah, there's the pass it to deng in the other corner option.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Mardi Collins is about to foul someone really hard. Good thing we dont have JR Smith anymore.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

At least we can all agree that Deng is an excellent player with star potential.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Anyone seen Thabo?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sounds like the crowd is actually booing Thabo a little. He couldn't get the ball past half court and then coughed it up with not a whole lot of pressure on him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon doing his best Hinrich imitatation. Dribbles the shot clock from :24 down to :02 then dishes for the basket!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

We got to the 20 win mark, 22 days earlier than last season.

We got to the 20 win mark in 9 less games this year.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

nice win by the bulls. They didn't look back at those two close games they lost this past week and won safely tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our starting guards shot 3-15.


----------



## rwj333 (Aug 10, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Not to rain on our terrific game by we badly need another rebounder to help Wallace out up front. Pistons have 20 offensive rebounds tonight and over the last 2-3 weeks teams have consistently dominated us on the offensive glass.


The board has noticed this for a while and we've had several threads about it. 

I think Wallace takes fadeaways because he doesn't want to get blocked. He has an incredible amount of pride. 

As for Gordon being a PG... I think the ball belongs in the hands of your best offensive player. No, he's not a pure point, and I can't stand it when he travels or turns the ball over, but missed shots are essentially as bad as turnovers. He has an unselfish mentality, at least.


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Our starting guards shot 3-15.


but they distributed the ball, and Deng/Gordon/Nocioni picked up the slack for the offense.

Is Hinrich still injured?


----------



## CanadianBull (May 6, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Our starting guards shot 3-15.


Ugh.

Good game though and a needed win after the last two games. Deng looked stupendous. I'm sure it'll be a tad tougher when we next face Detroit and most likely, Billups.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

rwj333 said:


> I think Wallace takes fadeaways because he doesn't want to get blocked. He has an incredible amount of pride.


Really interesting, very well may be on target here. Made quite the career out of being an insecure undrafted.

But this brings both good and bad.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

fun fact: last season the bull didn't hit the *20 win mark* until Jan. 28th.

:bananallama:


whoooohoooo!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Turnovers is the current excuse to figure out why he shouldn't be our PG.

Tonight, he had 23 points and 4 TO.

His counterpart, Flip Murray had 2 points. Gordon was still a plus 13 points for our side if all 4 turnovers turned into 2 point baskets. Which they weren't. That's not accounting for his 3 steals, which are 3 turnovers for Detroit's side of the ledger.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Yay, another win!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What can you say?


Yeesh


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Geez.
> 
> Detroit's bench players are blocking Kirk's layups.
> 
> ...


http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=290425&highlight=practice+today


----------



## Soulful Sides (Oct 10, 2005)

kulaz3000 said:


>


Did they call the foul?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The 6ft Hurdle said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=290425&highlight=practice+today


Big Grin.

:biggrin:


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Soulful Sides said:


> Did they call the foul?


Yes, they called that foul and Deng almost made that shot also.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Deng is approaching 55% FG for the season. That's incredible, especially considering the amount of jumpers and tough, twisting drives he takes.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Deng, Nocioni, Ben Gordon all had great offensive games. Wallace did what he do best, Kirk played good defense on Rip but i thought they were going to get into a fight, Kirk got into foul trouble again and missed a lot of shots. Duhon played good but if he shot the ball it would make him look better. Thanks to the bulls starting fowards they pulled this game for us.


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> Big Grin.
> 
> :biggrin:


Ahhh.. memories of totally random posters.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bre9 said:


> Kirk really never pass to Ben he just sit in the corner open


Yup, Kirk hinders Ben so much, its not even funny. Its like he's afraid the more Ben goes off, that kirk will lose he'll lose his starting job. Its disgusting. Pass the damn man the ball, especially when he's open like that. He's a much better option than your personal favorites of Malik Allen, PJ Brown, Adrian Griffin, and Chris Duhon.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

nocioni is on NBA TV on the video phone interview (they'll repeat it) 


"hey andres - great game tonight"

_"thank you - good night"_

and the accent just SLAYS me. 




6 Foot - rep for you for finding that thread. a classic.


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Mebarak said:


> Yup, Kirk hinders Ben so much, its not even funny. Its like he's afraid the more Ben goes off, that kirk will lose he'll lose his starting job. Its disgusting. Pass the damn man the ball, especially when he's open like that. He's a much better option than your personal favorites of Malik Allen, PJ Brown, Adrian Griffin, and Chris Duhon.


I have nothing against Kirk i know he helps our team win many games by his defense but just throw ben the ball why is kirk always going away from the side ben's on.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

Mebarak said:


> Yup, Kirk hinders Ben so much, its not even funny. Its like he's afraid the more Ben goes off, that kirk will lose he'll lose his starting job. Its disgusting. Pass the damn man the ball, especially when he's open like that.


oh god stop already. he's getting the ball plenty.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

It's true. Kirk doesn't pass the ball to Ben, and it's definitely on purpose. After post-game interviews and under the cover of darkness, Skiles and Kirk place Gordon in a cage, load it in a van and deliver it to an abandoned meatpacking warehouse somewhere in Bronzeville. Gordon remains in this state until the next morning, whereupon he is sprayed with a firehose, clubbed with a broom and sent to work in a sweatshop underneath the United Center.


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> What can you say?
> 
> 
> Yeesh


PJ with yet another terrible game. He really is consistent, just not in the way I was hoping for. He gets stuffed at the basket almost as much as Brad Miller. Sometimes it's the bottom of the rim, this time it was 6'6" Maxiel. He also picked up 5 fouls in a hurry. Save PJ for guys like Big Z or Mutombo, guys he can actually keep up with. Otherwise he needs to be put behind Sweets, Tyrus, & Allen in the rotation.

Griffin with another solid outing. He's a good player to use against a team like the Pistons. Deflecting balls, making the right pass, one of the slowest cross-over dribbles in the league but still manages to create space with it. The Hawk needs more minutes. Thabo looked nervous out there. He completely panicked when they trapped him in the backcourt. 

Tyrus came into the game with over a minute left in garbage time and immediately hit the floor after blocking a shot. This guy is so wild around the hoop I almost expect him to get hurt coming down.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

SALO said:


> PJ with yet another terrible game. He really is consistent, just not in the way I was hoping for. He gets stuffed at the basket almost as much as Brad Miller. Sometimes it's the bottom of the rim, this time it was 6'6" Maxiel. He also picked up 5 fouls in a hurry. Save PJ for guys like Big Z or Mutombo, guys he can actually keep up with. Otherwise he needs to be put behind Sweets, Tyrus, & Allen in the rotation.
> 
> Griffin with another solid outing. He's a good player to use against a team like the Pistons. Deflecting balls, making the right pass, one of the slowest cross-over dribbles in the league but still manages to create space with it. The Hawk needs more minutes. Thabo looked nervous out there. He completely panicked when they trapped him in the backcourt.
> 
> Tyrus came into the game with over a minute left in garbage time and immediately hit the floor after blocking a shot. This guy is so wild around the hoop I almost expect him to get hurt coming down.


What I saw was an open lane straight to the basket, too. He not only got his shot blocked by a 6'6" player who I never heard of, he was so slow he was in position to get it blocked in the first place.

Some way, some how, I really have my hopes up that by the end of the season, or at least in the playoffs, he discovers some energy source that turns him into a guy that _really_ helps us with the minutes he gets.

I want to add that everything I've heard about Brown is that he's a real class act and all-round good guy. That makes it so much more painful to see him playing this poorly..


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

You've never heard of Jason Maxiell? He's averaging 0.8 bpg in 14 mpg, which is about 2 bpg if you adjust for starter-type minutes. Regardless, that was a pathetic play by Brown.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> You've never heard of Jason Maxiell? Regardless, that was a pathetic play by Brown.


Yeah, I've heard of him, I was being half joking about Brown getting his shot rejected by a nobody.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Maxiell is a rookie, and Detroit likes him quite a bit. I'm not sure he's just a "nobody".


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Maxiell is a rookie, and Detroit likes him quite a bit. I'm not sure he's just a "nobody".


Right. He looked like an all-star all night and all season.
ROY written all over him. He gets _less_ minutes than PJ Brown does for us. Sheesh.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Chill out, DaBullz. All I'm saying is that he's a rookie, and that Detroit likes him. I never said he was an All-Star, and I never said he had ROY written all over him.

Take it down a notch. Sheesh.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

cant we all just agree that PJ Brown can and will be rejected by nobodies and somebodies alike?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Chill out, DaBullz. All I'm saying is that he's a rookie, and that Detroit likes him. I never said he was an All-Star, and I never said he had ROY written all over him.
> 
> Take it down a notch. Sheesh.


But you know who is looking like a ROY tonight? I'll give you one guess.

:biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Darius Miles Davis said:


> But you know who is looking like a ROY tonight? I'll give you one guess.
> 
> :biggrin:


THE ROY
plays for Portland


----------



## bball_1523 (Dec 16, 2006)

DaBullz said:


> THE ROY
> plays for Portland


speaking Roy, he just hit a game tying buzzer beater to send the blazers/kings game into OT.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Maxiell is a rookie, and Detroit likes him quite a bit. I'm not sure he's just a "nobody".


Well, he's 2nd year.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Roy has pretty similar stats to Hinrich's rookie season, except Kirk generated a lot more assists and shot the three ball a lot better.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

bball_1523 said:


> speaking Roy, he just hit a game tying buzzer beater to send the blazers/kings game into OT.


And he just hit two clutch free throws with inside of 10 seconds left in OT. Blazers up 4, should steal one at Sacto.

23 points for Roy thus far. Can you imagine if we got that kind of production from a rookie?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Gordon's rookie stats aren't a bad comparison, either.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

VincentVega said:


> Roy has pretty similar stats to Hinrich's rookie season, except Kirk generated a lot more assists and shot the three ball a lot better.


Roy was flat out ripping it up before his injury. He also had a game where he played but didn't score right as he realized the severity of his injury.

Keep in mind how bad this last draft was considered to be. If he is somewhere near a Hinrich level player, he might deserve ROTY. 

And by the way, I think Roy will be a better pro than Hinrich, although he has injury concerns that Hinrich does not. First he's had this unexpected problem with his heel, and he was rumored to have some damage to one of his knees. You never do know. Caron Butler slid on draft day due to fear of knee problems, and he's turned into a really good -- and generally injury free -- player.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Missed the game but sounds like an impressive win for the Bulls. Liked Deng's quote about 'they aren't laughing now'... zing!!


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Jason Maxiell was a pretty nice player for the Cincinatti Bearcats, and I'm not surprised to see him contributing for the Pistons.

I chose Brandon Roy as my ROY because I believed that he could cause with the Blazers a turnaround not unlike Chris Paul made with the Hornets in his virgin season. Then Roy got hurt and now he's finding his way back, and as Yogi Berra once supposedly said, it gets late early out here, and that window for a great turnaround for the Blazers (who only won 21 games last season, despite fine contributions from some) might be starting to slip away, and that and the injury could have dented Roy's ROY probabilities.

I still like Roy but I'm not sure if I have a favorite for ROY anymore. I like what I see from Thabo Sefolosha and Tyrus Thomas, I'm a little disappointed in Adam Morrison's numbers if not the man himself, who I greatly admire; I haven't seen that much of Randy Foye to form an opinion. LaMarcus Aldridge isn't playing much in Portland and my theory there is that the PT that Aldridge would be having is going to Jamaal Magloire so the Blazers can showcase him for a trade.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

How about Deron Williams? His rookie stats were pretty good - kirk-like. Now look at him.

Didn't take him 4 years to average more than 15 points or more than 6 assists.

He's not the only guy to come in the league and become a top point guard in a hurry.

Chris Paul comes to mind, Mo Williams, TJ Ford, and Felton, too. And my favorite Kirk clone, Luke Ridnaur.

Looking at guards in the Gordon mold, I see Kevin Martin, and Wade. Not much else. Elite company.

Rookies, in general, that have exceeded Gordon or Deng in the past 5 drafts are few. Add Melo and LeBron to the list of guards above.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> How about Deron Williams? His rookie stats were pretty good - kirk-like. Now look at him.
> 
> Didn't take him 4 years to average more than 15 points or more than 6 assists.


Most top PGs don't take that long to average 15 points and 6 assists. It certainly didn't take Kirk that long (it did, however, take at least that long for Steve Nash and Gary Payton).


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------

